# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El temporal de nieve y viento complica la circulación en el norte de Catalunya

## sergi1907

Las vías cerradas son la BV-4024 en su acceso al Coll de Pal, la C-28 para acceder al port de la Bonaigua, y la C-142b de acceso al Pla de Beret, todas en la provincia de Lleida, una de las más afectadas


El temporal de nieve ha afectado a las carreteras de la Vall d'Aran Mercè Gili

Barcelona. (Agencias).- El temporal de nieve que está afectando en las últimas horas al Pirineo de Lleida han obligado a cortar tres carreteras y a imponer el uso de cadenas para circular en 13 más.
Según han informado el Servei Català de Trànsit (SCT) y Protecció Civil, las carreteras que están cortadas esta mañana son la BV-4024 en Guardiola de Berguedà (acceso Coll de Pal), la C-28 para acceder al port de la Bonaigua, entre Vaqueira y La Peülla y la C-142b de acceso al Pla de Beret.
Es obligatorio circular con cadenas en Esterri d'Àneu en la C-13, la C-147 y la C-28z, en la C-28 entre Casa Sastrada y Esterri d'Àneu y entre Vielha y Baqueira, en la N-230 entre Vilaller y Vielha, en la L-500 y L-501 en Vall de Boí, L-504 en Llavorsí, L-510 en Alins, en la LV-4241 de Guixers en Coll de Jou, en la C-462 en Coma y La Piedra, en la C-563 entre Tuixent y Gósol y la GI-402 en Gombrèn.
Además los vehículos pesados de tercera categoría tienen el paso restringido en varios tramos de la N-260: entre Isòvol y Adrall, entre Planoles y Toses, de Sort a Adrall y entre Toses y Puigcerdà. En estos dos últimos tramos también son obligatorias las cadenas. También se necesitan equipos especiales y los vehículos de tercera categoría no pueden circular en la N-141 en Bossòst.
Por otro lado, los Servicios Técnicos de la Diputación de Lleida han indicado que hay 18 carreteras comarcales de la corporación en las que es necesario el uso de cadenas para circular esta mañana.
Tres de las vías afectadas están situadas en la comarca de la Vall d'Aran, dos en la Alta Ribagorça, una en el Pallars Sobirà y otra en el Solsonès.
Las comarcas del Alt Urgell, con seis carreteras, y la Cerdaña, con cinco, son las dos comarcas donde se concentra el mayor número de vías de la corporación donde es necesario el uso de cadenas. 
Más de 500 alumnos, sin clase
Más de 500 alumnos de escuelas de diferentes municipios de las comarcas del Alta Ribagorça, Alt Urgell, Pallars Jussà y Pallars Sobirà (todas en la provincia de Lleida) no han podido acudir a clase a causa del temporal de nieve que ha afectado el Pirineo.
El departament d'Ensenyament ha informado de la anulación de 51 rutas de transporte escolar y de la afectación de 4 más, impidiendo a más 537 alumnos en total acudir a sus centros educativos. Además, las escuelas rurales Espluga de Serra en Tremp (Pallars Jussà) y la escuela Vall Fosca en La Torre de Cabdella (Alta Ribagorça), han cerrado las puertas debido a las fuertes nevadas.
Protección Civil de la Generalitat (DGPC) mantiene la prealerta del Plan especial de emergencias por nevadas NEUCAT por el riesgo de nevadas, que durante el día de hoy pueden afectar el extremo noroeste de Catalunya en el Alt Empordà y mañana por la mañana en las Tierras del Ebre.
Según la previsión del SMC, está previsto que, a lo largo del día de hoy, la ventisca haga acto de presencia en el Pirineo debido al fuerte viento en cotas elevadas del Pirineo. En el Alt Empordà, durante las horas centrales del día, es posible que nieve por encima de los 200 metros, y la nieve podrá coger por encima de los 500 m con espesores poco significativos.
De cara a mañana, en el tercio sur de Catalunya, durante la primera mitad del día, se esperan precipitaciones con una cota de nieve que podrá bajar esporádicamente hasta los 400 metros.
Remite el temporal de viento
La DGPC también mantiene la alerta PROCICAT por lo fuertes vientos que afectan a gran parte del territorio y que se mantendrán durante todo el día de hoy. Las rachas irán perdiendo intensidad a partir de la madrugada y está previsto que el episodio de fuertes vientos finalice mañana viernes por la mañana.
Según el Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya (SMC), las rachas de viento, que podrán superar los 90 km/h, se seguirán de forma generalizada en todo el territorio, aunque el peligro más fuerte afecta las comarcas del Pirineo y Prepirineo. A partir de la madrugada del episodio irá perdiendo intensidad.
Hoy el viento soplará de componente norte y las rachas más fuertes se registrarán en cotas elevadas.
Protección Civil de la Generalitat recomienda tener en consideración las medidas de prevención y autoprotección, especialmente en cuanto a fijar bien o retirar objetos que estén en el exterior (balcones, terrazas, ...) y puedan ser desplazados por el aire, y evitar pararse bajo andamios o muros inestables mientras duren las ráfagas de viento.
El teléfono de emergencias 112 ha recibido un total de 52 llamadas relacionadas con el episodio de vientos durante el pasado miércoles. La mayoría de las llamadas, originadas por objetos en la calzada, se han hecho desde el Barcelonès y el Baix Llobregat.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2KF7iMpO7

----------

